

PS3 finally moddable via USB dongle - ssclafani
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/19/ps3-modchip-claims-to-finally-allow-backing-up-games-without-inv/

======
kmfrk
Your own title misses the important point of "claims" in the original title.

------
danfitch
Now I wait for XBMC for PS3 how ironic.

~~~
phren0logy
My Xbox360 spends most its life as a media playback device. The experience and
interface, despite several updates, is still inferior to the experience I had
with XBMC on my original Xbox 5 years ago.

I've considered building a small set-top PC, with XBMC running on linux
booting off of a USB stick. The only reason I switched from my Xbox is that HD
content didn't work very well.

~~~
cmars232
I recently got an ASRock ION-330 for this purpose. XBMC on Linux with VDPAU
drivers plays 1080p beautifully.

~~~
phren0logy
Is there a boot-and-go distro that has the VDPAU drivers and XBMC on it?

~~~
cmars232
XBMC Live should have VDPAU. See
[http://a8t8.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2518DD508BB713E8!804.en...](http://a8t8.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2518DD508BB713E8!804.entry)

